# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  ADDNEWS 3.3.1 - Многопоточная отправка новостей + база 5400 сайтов

## SJ24

*ADDNEWS 3.3.1* – это уникальный многопоточный программный продукт который, служит для добавления новостей на сайты под управлением знаменитого движка DLE Engine. Программа давно заслужила доверие и авторитет как в лице постеров так и во всем интернете, по этому можно смело сказать что это лучшая программа для добавления новостей во всем Интернете. ADDNEWS отличается своей функциональностью, удобством, качеством, скоростью. ADDNEWS разрабатывается профессиональными специалистами, которые более 4 лет занимаются разработками новшеств в сфере постинга и сео технологий. ADDNEWS на столько удобна и отзывчива, что любой пользователь с легкостью разберется и освоится в программе за очень короткий срок. Программа постоянно дорабатывается и дарит своим пользователям всё новые и новые разработки, что позволяет повысить эффективность и их заработок в сфере постинга. В новой версии ADDNEWS  мы опять хотим Вас порадовать новыми функциями которые, помогут Вам и облегчат вашу работу…

*Оф. сайт:* soft4dle.com
*Интерфейс:* Русский
*OC:* Windows 2K/XP/2K3/Vista/7 
*Формат:* .rar 
*Размер архива:* 7.39 Mb

В архиве вы найдете саму программу ADDNEWS (Portable-версия) + база на 5400 сайтов для постинга + 5 промокодов (для получения скидки при приобретении) для программных продуктов soft4dle.com.


*Скачать:
letitbit | shareflare | vip-file | depositfiles*

----------


## человек51

кому нужны промокоды для ADDNEWS берем здесь

I9Wpm1gPBLC0lmX
eRcTteQTJ30r9lT
CoVfeEirjRe61XJ
TjvV0jP9r125l7K
utAfA2ILe1moATT
0MLwAnP6fvdGVl5
SH9cbACtiTeQsgX
AmcinjGVaOs92FX
oh3ekrqJ1Knpfdq
FBdFwcaMUnPjaGk

----------


## denis16let

Свежие промокоды к addnews!
Каждый промокод проверен лично!:)

1kWbwYArvixuPKO
dlKA5pBLtTPTle0
CNZIITJwWN2ibct
0A9MSCdVOzRSAha
WrY1qDkCncGsZT0
pildpAu2QIhFQxK
3C4LOt4AXg5SmZ4
nr3h2lrFNiilObd
y7PhQa9ZDSX7BLC
vP1M1a9p1JeGG3N

----------

